# OBS Studio Schwarzes bild was Tun



## AMD_Fanboy (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich wollte euch mal Fragen was ich noch machen kann und zwar hab ich immer das Problem das OBS kein Bild aufnimmt so mittlerweile giebt es ja OBS Studio also hab ich mir das heute Installiert und getestet und er hat das Bild endlich angezeigt doch nachdem ich das Programm neugestartet habe geht es wieder nicht habe mittlerweile schon viele Sachen geändert Codec von x264 auf NVIDIA Nvenc und so weiter alles hilft nicht ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll es ist nur das Bild was OBS Studio nicht anzeigt der Ton wird ja aufgezeichnet nur hallt dieses Bild nicht.
Ich habe es mit der Fensteraufnahme probiert der Monitor und der Spieleaufnahme doch alle liefern das selbe Ergebnis Schwarzes Bild

Ich möchte OBS Studio ja nur zum Streamen und aufzeichnen von Spielen nutzen für meinen YT Kanal allerdings klappt es nie wegen dem fehlendem Bild.

Könnt ihr mir helfen was kann ich machen um es zu Beheben ?

Mein PC:
Windows 10
OBS Studio 0.16.2 (Newest)
2 Bildschirme
GTX 750 StormX OC 1 GB GDDR5
AMD Athlon 2 x4 645


----------



## LP96 (26. Oktober 2016)

Punkte, Kommata und diverse andere Satzzeichen sind kostenlos und sollten auch für ein besseres Verständnis des geschriebenen Textes verwendet werden.


----------



## lunaticx (26. Oktober 2016)

LP96 schrieb:


> Punkte, Kommata und diverse andere Satzzeichen sind kostenlos und sollten auch für ein besseres Verständnis des geschriebenen Textes verwendet werden.



Hast du zwar recht, bringt dem TE bei der Lösungsfindung keinen Schritt weiter 

@TE
Was nimmst du auf ?
Auf welche Festplatte nimmst du auf ? (HDD, SSD, die gleiche auf der das Spiel / OS liegt?)
Hat es irgendwann schon mal länger funktioniert, oder ist der Fehler schon immer da ?
Settings zum Aufnehmen in OBS ? Was ist eingestellt ?
Grafikkarten-Treiber aktualisiert ?
Wie siehts mit der CPU-Auslastung während der Aufnahme aus ?
Mal ein anderes Programm testweise genutzt ? (Fraps, DXTory, Nvidia Shadowplay)

Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Gedanke das deine Kiste ... zu schwach dafür ist.

Edit:
Du hast ja zwei Monitore, ist bei der Aufnahme die Vorschau im OBS-Fenster ebenso schwarz ?
Oder ist einfach nur die Aufnahme schwarz ?


----------



## Samstag494 (26. Oktober 2016)

Zum streamen dürfte die Hardware zu schwach sein, das dürfte aber nicht in schwarzem Bild enden. Mal versucht OBS bzw Studio als Administrator auszuführen und in den Einstellungen den Hackschutz (oder wir das heißt ) zu aktivieren? Ich persönlich nutze die normale OBS Version und nicht das Studio, da ich damit auch schon einige Probleme hatte.


----------

